

Tl;dr.js summarizes hn articles, and hn comments in your browser - magicseth
http://devblog.bu.mp/52614084

======
magicseth
This is just a quick hack that pulls out the "best" or most information dense
sentences from an article and shows them to you. Any suggestions or forks are
welcome.

